# Sub Available in NW Indiana



## gearyp (Jul 30, 2009)

If you are looking for a Sub in Northwest Indiana, we are available. 18 Years Experience, Fully Insured, Licensed. Trucks have GPS and we have full office staff as well as Sidewalk/Driveway crews. Shoot us an email [email protected] or give us a call 219-926-2217.
Thanks!


----------

